# J O Y C O N B O Y Z



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

Where the J O Y C O N B O Y Z at? 






EDIT 7/3/2019: RIP Desmond Daniel Amofah, aka Etika. You were truly an inspiration to us all. Take care of yourself, and of course, as usual, please have yourself a damn good one.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

No


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

This oddly reminds me of these "BOY♂NEXT♂DOOR" videos on YouTube.
Oh well.


----------



## erman1337 (May 4, 2017)

HERE


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 4, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (May 4, 2017)

Since I know the reference I guess I am one.


----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 6, 2017)

Where are the j o y c o n g i r l z


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

was this thread created to celebrate the 2 month birthday of the switch?


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> was this thread created to celebrate the 2 month birthday of the switch?


No. It was created because J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Also...
Come into the stream, boyz!


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> No. It was created because J O Y C O N B O Y Z. Also...
> Come into the stream, boyz!



*M I N E C R A F T B O Y Z*


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2017)

o.o hmm maybe I could get that into my signature :think:


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 11, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> Where are the j o y c o n g i r l z


Asking the important question


----------



## KanterZ (Jun 11, 2017)

Let's go B O Y Z


----------



## Dvdcd (Jun 20, 2017)

WE DEM BOYZ DEM JOYCON BOYZ


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 22, 2017)

WE LIVE BOYZ Not anymore.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 22, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2017)

where them joy con boyz at :shades:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> where them joy con boyz at :shades:


No this is cancer


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No this is cancer


n o   y o u  f o r g o t  t h e  b l e a c h


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No this is cancer


So are most of your posts










GIT ROASTED SON


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2017)

why the fuck was this bumped


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 14, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> why the fuck was this bumped


Because  J O Y C O N B O Y Z


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> why the fuck was this bumped


becasue you can't cure this cancer 

fucking kill me after this bullshit is wraped up


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> becasue you can't cure this cance
> 
> fucking kill me after this bullshit is wraped up


cancer*

oh did i just summon @TheKingy34 
yes i just did


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> cancer*
> 
> oh did i just summon @TheKingy34
> yes i just did


Stop he's asleep


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop he's asleep


@TheKingy34


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2017)

crap





Noctosphere said:


> cancer*
> 
> oh did i just summon @TheKingy34
> yes i just did


----------



## iAqua (Sep 15, 2017)

J O Y C O N B O Y Z


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

iAqua said:


> J O Y C O N B O Y Z


haha i wish but im poor


----------



## Kingy (Sep 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> haha i wish but im poor


*I'm


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 25, 2017)

I too, wish to become a boy of the joyconz.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> *I'm


*I'mst'dve


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Where the J O Y C O N B O Y Z at?


Pc master race


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Pc master race


boi I'm part of the pc master race and even I'm a proud joy con boy


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 26, 2017)

J O Y C O N B O Y Z


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

joy is a con boys pro is a controller


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> joy is a con boys pro is a controller


No, stop it


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Pc master race


Pc ins't portable like the switch.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> Pc ins't portable like the switch.


There's laptops and the gpd win though, which iirc can play GameCube games and Skyrim on the go...


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> Pc ins't portable like the switch.


What pc has:
Pc has options. (unlike switch)
Pc is cheaper.
Pc has free online.(unlike switch)
Steam sales. 


And, LAPTOP.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> What pc has:
> Pc has options. (unlike switch)
> Pc is cheaper.
> Pc has free online.(unlike switch)
> ...


Pc cost more to get started
Have to get anti virus
No local multiplayer for most games
No Nintendo games
Gaming laptops are way expensive and not a handheld like the switch.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> Pc cost more to get started
> Have to get anti virus
> No local multiplayer for most games


Pc cost more to get started if you are talking desktops that's bs.
Let me explain. The switch costs $300. You can buy a used desktop pc (which usually comes with a monitor and keyboard and mouse) for about maybe $175. You can then buy a gtx 1050 or 1050 ti (depending on how much you spent on the pc). It's already more powerful than a switch. You could probably buy a laptop more powerful than a switch for under $300. The thing is, consoles aren't really that powerful in the first place. 
You don't have to get an antivirus if you are smart.   
Emulators. 
The only thing is, switch has those first parties.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

I still want to be able to play the lasted pokemon games with out piracy its why i buy nintendo systems same for things like mario.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Pc cost more to get started if you are talking desktops that's bs.
> Let me explain. The switch costs $300. You can buy a used desktop pc (which usually comes with a monitor and keyboard and mouse) for about maybe $175. You can then buy a gtx 1050 or 1050 ti (depending on how much you spent on the pc). It's already more powerful than a switch. You could probably buy a laptop more powerful than a switch for under $300. The thing is, consoles aren't really that powerful in the first place.
> You don't have to get an antivirus if you are smart.
> Emulators.
> The only thing is, switch has those first parties.


Laptops aren't hanhelds so untill pcs


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 26, 2017)

The Switch sucks and has nogaems


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 26, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> The Switch sucks and has nogaems


PIECE OF TRASH NINTENDO HATER
YOURE THE ONE WHO PAYED OFF THE STAFF TO MAKE THOSE TERRIBLE MARIO AND ZELDA REVIEWS FOR SWITCH 10/10 [email protected]?!?#!


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> Laptops aren't hanhelds so untill pcs


No, they aren't but they are more way powerful.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 26, 2017)

This thread's comments are some of the stupidest comments I have seen recently


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> No, they aren't but they are more way powerful.





rileysrjay said:


> PIECE OF TRASH NINTENDO HATER
> YOURE THE ONE WHO PAYED OFF THE STAFF TO MAKE THOSE TERRIBLE MARIO AND ZELDA REVIEWS FOR SWITCH 10/10 [email protected]?!?#!


Look I don't want to start anything with anybody I was just pranking broskey. I love the switches lineup. We don't need to start a debate. I think we can just all agree that pc can be the better platform at most times.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> This thread's comments are some of the stupidest comments I have seen recently


Hey, your signature is not showing up correctly. Mine isn't either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SoslanVanWieren said:


> I still want to be able to play the lasted pokemon games with out piracy its why i buy nintendo systems same for things like mario.


It's not technically piracy if it is not on your platform. How else can you support the developer? For me, I just "emulate" up to Wii because Nintendo cant makes any money anyway on those games (because it is all in second-hand stores). If you want to "emulate" those later games "legally" you can just buy the game at the store and then emulate it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This thread's comments are some of the stupidest comments I have seen recently


heres someone say "stupidist"... gramer nazi mode activated


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> heres someone say "stupidist"... gramer nazi mode activated


:^)



That's the joke


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Look I don't want to start anything with anybody I was just pranking broskey. I love the switches lineup. We don't need to start a debate. I think we can just all agree that pc can be the better platform at most times.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


actually...you can buy some Nintendo games up to wii on the wii u


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 26, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Pc master race


No,  SWITCH MASTER RACE


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Oct 26, 2017)

theres no switch emulator yet


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> theres no switch emulator yet


No shite Sherlock.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> theres no switch emulator yet





SoslanVanWieren said:


> yet





SoslanVanWieren said:


> *yet*





SoslanVanWieren said:


> *yet*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> There's laptops and the gpd win though, which iirc can play GameCube games and Skyrim on the go...


Admittedly true, but I feel awkward playing on a laptop in public, what with an Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver hooked in and having to hold a controller in public.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 27, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> theres no switch emulator yet


*Y E T*


----------



## diegitx (Nov 18, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> :shades:


gbatemp's retarded side in a nutshell


----------



## Alm (Nov 18, 2017)

i don't need to say anything after this.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 18, 2017)

diegitx said:


> gbatemp's retarded side in a nutshell


this is not only a thread in the eof but it is also etika related, so I am going full blows retard here

 J O Y C O N B O Y Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## diegitx (Nov 18, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> this is not only a thread in the eof but it is also etika related, so I am going full blows retard here
> 
> J O Y C O N B O Y Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z





Spoiler: boku no hero academia manga joke



you're going 100% full cowl on this one, init


----------



## Alm (Nov 19, 2017)

i went to subway today and i bought a 12 inch sandwich just to see at the end i received an 11 inch sandwich


*T R I G G E R E D*


----------



## jDSX (Nov 20, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


>




That is some balin cancer right there


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)

jDSX said:


> That is some balin cancer right there


How dare you insult our savior Chad Warden; he gave his life for our high-quality rips.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> How dare you insult our savior Chad Warden; he gave his life for our high-quality rips.



Tell him to troll harder I've seen tougher ducklings


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 21, 2017)

WHO THEM BOYZ? WE THEM BOYZ!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> WHO THEM BOYZ? WE THEM BOYZ!


what is that game?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what is that game?


Rocket League.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what is that game?



Rocket league

edit Ninja'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

Voxel said:


> Rocket League.


never ehard of it, funny?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> never ehard of it, funny?


It's soccer with cars.


----------



## Chary (Nov 21, 2017)

Ew, meme threads from months ago still being revive---oh wait its rocket league, that makes it okay


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ew, meme threads from months ago still being revive---oh wait its rocket league, that makes it okay


Wait, Are you suggesting that we should turn the eof into a rocket league forum? I'm up for it!


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, Are you suggesting that we should turn the eof into a rocket league forum? I'm up for it!


No


----------



## Chary (Nov 21, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, Are you suggesting that we should turn the eof into a rocket league forum? I'm up for it!


It's the only solution. Purge the naysayers.


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's the only solution. Purge the naysayers.


oh


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ew, meme threads from months ago still being revive---oh wait its rocket league, that makes it okay


memez nevah die ma boi


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> memez nevah die ma boi


You are so right
Hum hum
NUMA NUMA YE


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> You are so right
> Hum hum
> NUMA NUMA YE


oh god, not numa numa


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh god, not numa numa


MAHIA EEEE
MAHIA UUUU
MAHIA HAAAN
MAHIA HAN HAN


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> MAHIA EEEE
> MAHIA UUUU
> MAHIA HAAAN
> MAHIA HAN HAN


no please


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> no please


Numa numa numa ye

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> no please


Why? Is it stuck in your head now?


----------



## drenal (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Numa numa numa ye
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


... maybe


----------



## Peterman789 (Nov 21, 2017)

hell yeah etika


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Numa numa numa ye
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yes, and I love it, maya ah he, maya ah ha, maya ha haha :3


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> yes, and I love it, maya ah he, maya ah ha, maya ha haha :3


not again


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> not again


yes again


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> yes again


dammit it's stuck in my head again


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 22, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, Are you suggesting that we should turn the eof into a rocket league forum? I'm up for it!


I'm all for this.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 23, 2017)

So you started this meme!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 23, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So you started this meme!


why did you bump this shit?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> why did you bump this shit?


The boyz are back.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> why did you bump this shit?


Oops. Misread the last post date. Is bumping threads that much of a problem?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 23, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Oops. Misread the last post date. Is bumping threads that much of a problem?


Only if they're bad threads :^)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Only if they're bad threads :^)


Ah. I see. Then I'll only bump good threads (heh, heh).


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 23, 2017)

jOY IS A CON BOYS


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So you started this meme!


No, EWNetwork did. Also, for the record...


Dionicio3 said:


> Only if they're bad threads :^)


FUCK YOU TOO! :^)


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2017)

the j o y c o n b o y z are back in town, the j o y c o n b o y z are back in town,


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 24, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> the j o y c o n b o y z are back in town, the j o y c o n b o y z are back in town,


No.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


No


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> No


no u


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no u


screw you


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> screw you


no u


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> No.


y e s


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 24, 2017)

PRO CONTROLER BOYZ


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> PRO CONTROLER BOYZ


Controller*


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Controller*


I don't think about my spelling when making posts but i'm just talking so as long as people can understand i don't care. And this forum section is for shitposts.


----------



## jDSX (Jan 6, 2018)

@drenal is now a J O Y C O N B O Y


----------



## drenal (Jan 6, 2018)

jDSX said:


> @drenal is now a J O Y C O N B O Y


ok


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 7, 2018)

J O Y C O N B O Y Z 4 L I F E


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> ok


No! Not you too! *Runs away*


----------



## drenal (Jan 8, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> No! Not you too! *Runs away*


what


----------



## Spiritbrew (Dec 11, 2018)

Joycon boyz for life


----------



## grey72 (Dec 12, 2018)

More like gotconned Boyz
No twitch niBBas amirite?


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 15, 2018)

Joycon Men

Edit: I have an N-word pass so....wuddup mah niggaz?!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 15, 2018)

GHOSTLATTE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 18, 2018)

J O Y C O N M E N 4 L I F E


----------



## pandavova (Dec 18, 2018)

still yes


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 2, 2019)

Joycon Boyz forever <3



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 2, 2019)

I miss etika ):


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 3, 2019)

Geez, from hype train to memorial this thread is likely going to turn into. It's a dam shame he went out they way he did


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 3, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I miss etika ):


I miss him too. 
He would have wanted us to move on and have a damn good one, so I feel we should try to do that


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 3, 2019)

What did Etika die of? I forgot a lot of details.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> What did Etika die of? I forgot a lot of details.


He committed suicide by drowning. There's (surprisingly) a Wikipedia page about him if you want to read that.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 3, 2019)

I wonder what made him go over the edge and drown himself? Was he worn out by college, overwhelmed by the side-effects of drugs he was taking, get close to being financially broke, or something else?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> I wonder what made him go over the edge and drown himself? Was he worn out by college, overwhelmed by the side-effects of drugs he was taking, get close to being financially broke, or something else?


To my knowledge, we still don't know exactly what caused him to go over the edge, but we do know that his mental health was incredibly unstable. We attempted to get him help, but the American Healthcare System failed him.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2019)

sks316 said:


> To my knowledge, we still don't know exactly what caused him to go over the edge, but we do know that his mental health was incredibly unstable. We attempted to get him help, but the American Healthcare System failed him.



I think the real answers may have died with him, but from what I've seen, yeah, I pretty much agree with you. His older brother passing away years ago, pressure of pleasing his followers, a toxic fan base (as many fan bases often can be), the stress of being a "celebrity", all seem to have been things that added on to a possible underlying mental health issue. At the end of the day, at least in the US, you can only force so much "help" upon someone. But if they're not willing to accept the help... Well, you can't make a horse drink even if you bring it to water. 

Really sad to see him go, but i don't think he'd want us to be sad about it forever. Remember all of the good times he brought us, and remember, #NBN <3


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 4, 2019)

Into the hall of the greats.


----------

